# First response preg test



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone

I just wondered what's the earliest anyone has used a first response and had a BFP?
I'm know I'm being far too impatient and probably won't do one till the end of next week but I'm still curious 
I've been on 100mg of clomid and a cb OPK showed a   last Saturday and I'm sure I ovulated Sunday. Would this be far too early 6dpo?

Thanks xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Hello Carly, we had ivf & last cycle at 6dp 5dt so 11dpo we started getting very very faint positives on first response.

This cycle I got a very very faint line yesterday on first response at 8dp 3dt so 11dpo, today I've done another first response & got a clearer but still faint bfp on first response 9dp 3dt so 12 dpo, my profile pic is of today's test (pics a bit small) 

6dpo is definitely too early to test & get a bfp, try from about 11dpo 

Good luck! Xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the reply ivf mamma and huge congratulations on your BFP  

I'm going to try and hold out till next weekend when af should be due, although temptation may get the better of me xx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Hi,
I tested with a first response 4dp5dt (9dpo) and got a very faint line, I then tested the following day (10dpo) and got an even fainter line!! Could hardly see it!! I was devastated thinking it was a chemical pregnancy. The next day (as I'm a glutton for punishment) I tested again and it was similar to 2 days earlier, faint but definitely there! I was testing twice a day with first response and my morning pee weirdly always produced a fainter line!?  Today (13dpo/8dp5dt) I had a medium line which showed up straight away with my morning pee on a Pasante MEDIcheck cheapy pregnancy test.
The moral of this story is; if you test too early your hcg levels are too low and you may find yourself on a roller coaster ride of emotions for no good reason! 
Everyone's hcg levels rise at different rates and if you test early you are more likely to get confusing results that leave you more in the dark than if you hadn't tested in the first place! So if you must test early (like I do!) then just make sure you are prepared for confusion!


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks hail, I'm definitely not prepared for an even more emotional 2ww so I'm going to be strong and wait  

Congrats on your BFP  

Xx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Thank you!  

Good idea to wait if you can, thats what i would do if i was 'sensible'!

Sending lots of positive vibes your way! 

xXx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Well I've been stupid and not very sensible at all and poas, bfn of course   I'm so angry with myself and as much as I was hating the 2ww I was also enjoying being in my little bubble of hope! I just want to go back in time about half an hour   xx


----------



## Ivfmamma (Jun 10, 2012)

Carly - we've all done it, last Wednesday I was exactly the same! Really wanted to pull my hair out (I actually did pull my hair in anger like a mad woman because id been stupid & tested to early but shhhh I'm not always a nutter lol) 2 days later I did get a faint bfp, I'm not just saying it to make you feel better cos that's feeding you false hope & I hate that but test again in another couple of days. Xx


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks ivf mamma 

I feel like a bit of a nut job at the moment  

I'm more angry with myself because I told myself I wouldn't be upset if it was negative and would just try again later on in the week but that went out off the window lol. 
I definitely will not poas again until at least Saturday. Af should be due Sunday ish as I ovulated on cd15 using clomid. Had a cd20 result of 31. 

Thanks again for your reply, it's good to know I'm not the only crazy lady hehe xxx


----------



## Hail Mary (May 17, 2013)

Oh Carly,

You are definatly not the only crazy lady here! I am a poas addict, my last ivf i did it only 4 days after my day 3 transfer, bonkers. 

At least you know its too early so dont be too upset about the bfn as at the moment it means nothing!

xXx


----------



## staceyemma (Jul 30, 2011)

Carly I tested at 9dpo and it was BFN for me I thought it was over then at 11dpo I got my positive  
Its far from over yet my lovely!!!


----------



## tryingagainandagain (Feb 21, 2013)

Hi whats the difference between cheapies and first response?  How much earlier than cheapie tests can you use first response? 
thanks


----------



## Carly82 (Jan 3, 2013)

Stacey, thank you for replying and congrats on your BFP  

CAS I think the first responce is more sensitive than the Internet cheapies xx


----------

